# CS:S Heapsize issues



## maly (Jan 25, 2008)

When i'm using -heapsize command lines for Counter-Strike: Source, in time or straight away CPU shoots up to 50% and if i try to exit the game from Task Manager it will freeze my computer, i just end up hard reseting.

512MB System Memory: -heapsize 262144
1GB System Memory: -heapsize 524288
2GB System Memory: -heapsize 1048576
3GB System Memory: -heapsize 1572864
4GB System Memory: -heapsize 2097152

Paging File: Inital Size:2046 Maximum Size: 4092 this is default from Windows XP.


Intel Core Duo 2
4GB Memory - 3.25GB XP lame


----------



## maly (Jan 25, 2008)

It could be graphic card problem


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Considering you are telling CSS to use _half_ of all your available RAM during runtime, I think that's your problem, it uses so much that the rest of the computer can't get their share. Try setting it to a lower setting such as 1208815


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

32 bit windows are limited to 2gb's for a application.

I would think that CSS would just use up around 500mb or less and that would be all. Why are you trying to force it to use more?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

As Mcninjaguy said, this game doesn't use much RAM at all, if you have a half-decent system, you should be able to run the game with at least 60fps+.
Maybe if you stopped forcing it to use more RAM you wouldn't come into issues.


----------



## maly (Jan 25, 2008)

The reason why i use is because it gives more RAM ? :4-dontkno alot of guides say to use it aswell as cl_forcepreload 1 it's called tweaking CS:S.

Thanks all


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi maly. Did you _try_ lowering how much RAM you make the game use? The reason that it is a problem is that you only have 3.25Gig, but you're telling the game to use more than half of that, as 5NIPER_WOLF said, and leaving the rest of your computer with nothing.

If you haven't tried making it use less RAM, do so. CSS uses at very most 300 MB of RAM on my system, and it doesn't ever go much higher than 500 MB.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I think this forces the ram to use ram and makes it full with nothing but blank numbers. Try getting rid of these mods and see if the game runs fine first. If it doesn't then there might be a problem.


----------

